# Fresh Water Aquarium Services..



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fresh Water Aquarium Services...
Tri-Cities and surrounding area and some of the Fraser Valley.

Including water changes ,tear downs,set ups,major cleaning and or what ever else you can think of for Fresh water systems...

Using your chemicals or mine and your equipment or mine.

I am a true Freshwater hobbyist with over 20 years of looking after and caring for my own systems so why not let me help you care for yours...

Fairly priced to suit your needs..
Commercial or Residential..
*NO SALT WATER*
No Job to Big or to Small...
Contact:
Adrian Phillips
604-657-6948 
[email protected]


----------

